

Show HN: Yoyo, a rubygem for the YO API (tldr: YO has an API) - philcrissman
http://www.philcrissman.com/2014/07/20/yoyo-so-you-can-yo-while-you-yo/

======
notduncansmith
Cool! I recently released an NPM package for the Yo api:
[https://github.com/notduncansmith/pyo](https://github.com/notduncansmith/pyo)

I'm really glad to see Yo getting adoption.

